# Moving to Cyprus in November



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

I am new here, this is my first post. Myself my husband and our 2 yr old daughter Maisie are moving to Cyprus at the end of November. I am 47 and currently an Ofsted registered childminder my husband John comes out of the army after serving 24 years at the end of October. We live in Bristol but I am origin inlay from Redruth in Cornwall and John is from Edinburgh Scotland. We are going to be moving to paphos area of Cyprus and it would be great to chat and get to know other expats already in the area. 

It's getting so close now and I'm starting to stress a little now not about the move, we've been planning this for the past 8 years and can't wait to move but about everything that has to be done and sorted before we do move! So any tips ideas or help would be great, I'm sure I will get much needed help from you guys

Looking forward to chatting and getting to know you 

Debs xxx


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You need to provide additional information as to what your circumstances will be.

Looking for/need to work? looking to rent/buy a home? starting a business? need health insurance? To where are you moving?

People can then provide the necessary information you need.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Perhaps it would be advisable to read through the past threads to gain more information on your questions, then if you have specific questions, the answers will be forthcoming i'm sure. !

The past threads are chocked full of answers to your queries.


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi iv been reading through all the threads just wanted to come on and introduce myself and say hi we are starting our own business when we move over in November. My husband has been sorting all the things out like shipping ect, my job is to empty the house (huge task in itself!!!) and do the worry about such a huge move! Hubby has It all under control and seems very calm and organised about it all. As I said, I just wanted to say hello and hopefully get to know some people. We are coming over to paphos at the beginning of September to try to sort out accommodation (we plan to rent when we first move over). Tho we still haven't decided what area of paphos we are moving to yet!!! 

When we look at accommodation would it be best to go for furnished or unfurnished? I'm finding it a little difficult to decide about what furniture ect we need or don't need to take over. Also with having a 2 yr old we are looking for something suitable for a little one and a area that is family friendly. We are considering peyia and king of tombs at the moment but we will be looking at other areas too. Any one with some feed back on these areas would be great or thoughts on other areas.

Thanks debs


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi debs,
Welcome to the forum.
You don't give any detail about whether you are finacially in a position to manage without work.
My worry is that if you need to work it is very difficult to find jobs here these days which would bring in enough income to support a family. 
Presumably your husband will have an army pension but I doubt that would be sufficient to live on with a young child and rent to pay.
It would help us to give you the correct advice if we knew a little more.

Veronica


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello Veronica and thank you for the message. 

I am not looking for work when I am over here, my husband does have his pension but we have other income and are in a good financial situation. I never mentioned the business he is starting over there as it is new and just in the formation stage plus I read that there is no advertising on here? 

I will have many questions to ask in the days and weeks as the move get closer but I have read a lot on this site already so don't have any just yet. 

Apologise if I came across as confusion but my intention was just to say hello and introduce myself to you and hopefully when we come across in September we maybe join one of your meetings I read about on here. It would be good to meet some fellow expats. 


So just hi for now really. 

Deb


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its good to know that you have the finances to support you as so many families with young children come over here and find they can't find work and can't afford to live here.
Feel free to ask any questions you have and we will do our best to answer them.

You are correct that advertising is not allowed on the main forum, premium members can advertise in the classified sections, but once your husbands business is up and running if he has website you can put a link to the site in your signature line. This is within forum rules.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Debs

We are only a few months ahead of you as we move to Paphos is less than 4 weeks time. 
I know what you mean about feeling a little stressed, but don't worry - stress keeps you focussed! I'm sure your research up till now will hold you in good stead.


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

H&S said:


> Hi Debs
> 
> We are only a few months ahead of you as we move to Paphos is less than 4 weeks time.
> I know what you mean about feeling a little stressed, but don't worry - stress keeps you focussed! I'm sure your research up till now will hold you in good stead.


Hello

Thanks for the message. I hope you are all organised and ready to go. I would like to think that by four weeks out that I will be but I have a feeling I won't be until I land at the other end! I'm five months away and not started anything yet but we starting next weekend with our first of many car boot sales. 

Good luck with your last few weeks. 

Where in paphos are you moving too?

Deb


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck, what's the business you are setting up all about?


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Can't really say much about it until hubby becomes a full member on here then he will be able to advertise but i think I can let you know it's a hire service. Don't want to be seen as advertising it sorry.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

SWJ said:


> Good luck, what's the business you are setting up all about?


OOOHHHH!!! That's a bit nosy!! I'd keep any business idea to myself until I got it off the ground out here.


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Our thoughts exactly Geraldine we've managed to keep it under wraps for the past 6 years, not much longer to go now thankfully


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Deb

Yes we are pretty much sorted I think. There was a period when we didn't seem to be doing much, apart from going through things to sell or throw, maybe that's where you are at the moment.

Then it all seems to kick off and there is lots to do. It will help now you have a moving date. I found it essential to have a master list of things to do and when to do them, I've never used my online calendar so much!
We still have one big thing to do which foolishly we have put off and that's to do a car boot! We have ONE last chance in two weeks time.

We will be living in Armou, we chose that side of Paphos as it's close to the American School where our son will be going.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Maisiesmum said:


> Our thoughts exactly Geraldine we've managed to keep it under wraps for the past 6 years, not much longer to go now thankfully


Ha ha - no harm in asking plus members here may be able to assist/help


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> OOOHHHH!!! That's a bit nosy!! I'd keep any business idea to myself until I got it off the ground out here.


Not really Geraldine!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

H&S said:


> Hi Deb
> 
> We will be living in Armou, we chose that side of Paphos as it's close to the American School where our son will be going.


You'll be just up the road from us.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Veronica said:


> You'll be just up the road from us.


Then he also will have snow in winter :clap2:

Anders


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Veronica, yes we will. Looking forward to getting to know the area even better


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> Then he also will have snow in winter :clap2:
> 
> Anders


Anders, I come from Scotland (Edinburgh too). I think we can cope with a bit of snow in Armou


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

H&S said:


> Anders, I come from Scotland (Edinburgh too). I think we can cope with a bit of snow in Armou


That is good! 

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Then he also will have snow in winter :clap2:
> 
> Anders


There might be one or two flakes, but unless you happen to be looking out at the time they fall you will never know there were any

Anders we don't live in the mountains you know


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Veronica said:


> There might be one or two flakes, but unless you happen to be looking out at the time they fall you will never know there were any
> 
> Anders we don't live in the mountains you know


That is good, you did not move here to get snow or....

Anders


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Johns from Edinburgh too so he's use to the freezing cold of those Scottish hills and very much looking forward to waking up to sunshine most days


----------



## jonsales1973 (Apr 26, 2012)

I would not recommend moving in November!

If it's anything like last winter there will be no jobs and virtually everywhere will be closed.

The summer season this year is dead, seems Cyprus is overrun with Russians, work is very hard to find, if you manage to get any.

I would strongly recommend you go to a different country as this one is way past it's sell by date.
Not wishing to put you off but everything bad that could happen has happened to us to the point that we are selling all our possessions so we can afford to go back to the UK as soon as possible.

We have lost all our savings just trying to live here with no work. I have been looking since I came here after a job I had was given to a Bulgarian by a Cypriot.

Watch your back here with a lot of Cypriots as every one I have worked for will stab you in it at the first opportunity.

I am working for a Dive centre now learning how to dive and as soon as thats done I'm off.

Don't expect to earn decent money here. I was on 2400GBP in the UK and I am now on 500 Euro's a month, not even enough to pay the rent!


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Jonsales1973. 

Well aren't you a joy of helpful info. I seen your posts in other threads too.

Yes it is not great over in Cyprus for people. But not everyone is in the same situation and as much as people are leaving Cyprus I see just as many on here that are moving there. 

I for one come on here for help and advice from people that have made the nice over there and as I accept there are troubles there a bit of positive help would be nice to accompany the doom ad gloom I read.

If it is all going to be doom and woe is me on here then what is the point of this site?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

jonsales1973 said:


> I would not recommend moving in November!
> 
> If it's anything like last winter there will be no jobs and virtually everywhere will be closed.
> 
> ...


What is the problem with the Russians? They at least have money to invest and spend here. 

And as said many still comes. also from UK. Job is hard to find, but that is one thing this forum warns about. 

WE came here in the crises, and we don't regret it one minute.

It will be hard a long time but Cyprus will blossom again. 

So if someone want to come and help Cyprus do that, then welcome them instead

Anders


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

thejohn32 said:


> Jonsales1973.
> 
> Well aren't you a joy of helpful info. I seen your posts in other threads too.
> 
> ...


I would suggest that the point of this site us to give a balanced view of the reality of moving to Cyprus. There are too may threads where people seem to have made the move without having THOROUGHLY researched the most important aspects and then seem surprised when it all goes wrong.

Last winter WAS cold and that one caught us out, despite our research, so even the (apparently) best prepared can get things wrong. 

If everyone just said "everything in the garden's rosy" when, in reality, it isn't (I agree with Jonsales1973 abut the jobs problem- it's been stressed by so many of the Senior Forum Members on various threads), then someone trying to make a balanced decision might get the wrong impression of Cyprus.

Yes, it has it's problems and they will only get worse (IMO)
Yes, jobs are going to get like hens teeth for non-Cypriots
No, it isn't Paradise, but it's a darn sight warmer most of the year than the north of Cumbria (or Scotland for that matter) on a good day!
Yes, the Cypriot attitude to animals takes some getting used to
Yes, there ARE poisonous creatures, ranging from processionary caterpillars to vipers
No, don't come if you're planning to come as a "£5 Pom"- hoping to make it work through hard effort- you'll almost certainly have a hell of a time, trying to compete with xenophobia and cheap labour

But if you've researched EVERYTHING you can think of and more, done the sums and STILL think it's a goer- then I can't think of a nicer place (nearly everyone speaks English, they drive on the left and it's only a few hours from the UK for family)

In our case, she who must be obeyed can still run her UK business with no problems, I can get to Larnaca in 5 hours from Jeddah and she loves it. BUT if we had constant money worries, felt isolated and at the mercy of people who didn't owe us a living, with no family network to support us, it would become a living hell.

Everyone has their own individual experiences, good and bad and sharing them hopefully helps other people from making what could be a costly, nightmarish mistake. Or help them enjoy a fantastic, sun drenched bit of the good life!

IMO


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

We know its going to be a lot of hard work when we move to Cyprus we aren't looking through rose tinted glasses especially with recent events but we have been wanting to do this move and planning it for over 6 years and if we don't do it we will regret it, life's too short for what ifs!! We know its not going to be easy but isn't that the way in all countries now a days?!?!? Nope no doubts we are definitely making the right  move and are very excited to be starting a new chapter in our lives as a new family


----------



## Sarahsinger (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi, we are moving to Cyprus in Aug with British army last 12 months and planning on staying out there would be nice to get to know others..


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

We were going to do that if John got posted to Cyprus like he wanted but he didn't so have to wait until he leaves the army in November. Yes getting to know others would be great


----------



## SmithMCR (Jun 15, 2013)

Came 2 years ago, still having a ball.....the sun and the beach come for free


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

We came 8 months ago and love it


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

jonsales1973 said:


> I would not recommend moving in November!
> 
> If it's anything like last winter there will be no jobs and virtually everywhere will be closed.
> 
> ...


Everyone will have a different take on living in Cyprus. In the long months before moving out here we thought long and hard about "What if?" but decided that we would take the chance.

Most people on this forum offer realistic (and mainly friendly) advice, and over and over again senior and respected members caution people against moving to the island without guaranteed income of one sort or another. Of course the job market is dire, of course there is subterfuge and deceit (just like anywhere else in the world), and of course not all Cypriots are trustworthy and delighted to see yet more immigrants.

But ... if you have a guaranteed income and have done your research on the cost of living here (this forum is invaluable), and if living on a Mediterranean island is right for you, I cannot imagine a better place to live. There are frustrations (much of the bureaucracy is far too bureaucratic), dealing with the Health Service can drive you round the bend, driving here is an art form, prices have risen and no doubt will continue to rise, not everybody speaks perfect English (unlike all of us with our perfect Greek), and in tourist areas there can be rip-off prices, the Cypriot attitude to animal welfare leaves a lot to be desired from a British point of view, and the British are not universally loved by the indigenous population.

And yet ... there is warmth and kindness around every corner, and quite often in the most unexpected places. With the right attitude and remembering we are guests in someone else's country, this is a marvellous place in which to live. The weather is fabulous, the countryside has a beauty of its own, other expats really do go the extra mile to help and you learn to be much more self-reliant. The maligned Health Service does expect you to take responsibility for your ongoing care. If you want and need blood tests every six months, then it is up to you to make the appointment each time. Don't expect the equivalent of the doctor's surgery to contact you to chide you for missing that appointment. Cypriot driving is somewhat unconventional but, in the main, the roads are empty and you come to expect the unexpected. I know if I had a choice between driving round the M25 or driving into Pafos from Polis (possibly passing a few cars on the road), the M25 would always come second.

There are people returning to the UK, quite often with much regret. Friends of ours have been out here for seven years, until his building work dried up completely and there was no choice but to return. They are very unhappy and hope to return, but I suspect it will not be until they reach pension age. But there are people queuing up to come to Cyprus, and we both hope you enjoy living here as much as we do.

Much of this debate comes down to whether you are a glass half-full or a glass half-empty person. So come on in - the water's lovely


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Great post


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Couldn't agree more what a great post!!! Every where has their problems and we know its going to be a long old slog but this is something that we have wanted to do for a very long time I'm sure we will make some friends from here too that will make us feel welcome. You have all been welcoming friendly and helpful already )


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Give mac maniac a cigar. That's the posts I like to see. Truthful. Helpful and informative. Thank you


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm definitely a glass half full person as is my husband


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Maisiesmum said:


> I'm definitely a glass half full person as is my husband


I havn't got a glass I've sold them all at the car booty!
See you all in 6 weeks 
Dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Maisiesmum said:


> I'm definitely a glass half full person as is my husband


My glass is always half full while my husbands is always half empty. Together we make a full glass


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Yesterday I went to Fontana Amorosa with a reprobate from this forum and on the way back we stopped off at the Lara Bay tavern.

Our glasses started off full and swiftly became empty several times.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Yesterday I went to Fontana Amorosa with a reprobate from this forum and on the way back we stopped off at the Lara Bay tavern.
> 
> Our glasses started off full and swiftly became empty several times.


I challenge the assertion that you were in the company of a reprobate. As an officer and a gentleman (as decreed by HM the Queen), the only possible way to settle this would be pistols, sabres or Keo at twenty paces. My second will approach your second for a suitable time, date and venue.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

But it was a terrific day ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

:focus:


Pam n Dave said:


> Yesterday I went to Fontana Amorosa with a reprobate from this forum and on the way back we stopped off at the Lara Bay tavern.
> 
> Our glasses started off full and swiftly became empty several times.


:focus:


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

MacManiac said:


> I challenge the assertion that you were in the company of a reprobate. As an officer and a gentleman (as decreed by HM the Queen), the only possible way to settle this would be pistols, sabres or Keo at twenty paces. My second will approach your second for a suitable time, date and venue.




If you remember they didn't have Keo, so will Carlsberg at twenty paces suffice.


A trip to Fontana Amorosa has to be recommended. You will need a 4 wheel drive though, the views are spectaular and if you go back via the road to St Georges then Lara Beach Taverna (not the one on the road) or the Last Castle will make the perfect end to the trip.

From Polis we covered around 40 miles and it took about 6 hours including the stop at the watering hole.

Take plenty of liquid with you and stop frequently.


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Sounds like a great day out. One if the things I'm looking forward to when over there is exploring the island with my little girl, away from the tourist area. Iv seen a little of Cyprus but hardly scratched the surface.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Pam n Dave said:


> A trip to Fontana Amorosa has to be recommended. You will need a 4 wheel drive though, the views are spectaular and if you go back via the road to St Georges then Lara Beach Taverna (not the one on the road) or the Last Castle will make the perfect end to the trip.
> 
> From Polis we covered around 40 miles and it took about 6 hours including the stop at the watering hole.
> 
> Take plenty of liquid with you and stop frequently.


Dave- don't suppose you would like to suggest some directions?


----------

